# How to figure out value of an 1864?



## TractorLarry

I have a 1864 with only 155 hours on it, and I'm trying to figure out what would be a fair asking price for it (Northern Virginia Area).

It is in very good condition. No mechanical needs other than a replacement choke cable, which I have coming. Has a recent battery and I replaced both the battery cables last year.

Runs perfectly.

Paint overall is very solid. A touch of rust here or there at most. Surface only.

Tires are a bit worn, but still usable.

Plastics (Hood/side) are good condition, but a bit dingy. Rear latch broke off when the wind slammed it shut, but that hasn't seemed to make any difference. I just lay it down and it stays put nicely. Decals are showing age.

Deck is the 317 48" GT Deck with Outriggers. Very good shape, no major dents, very little rust and none that is a problem. Has Gators installed, and a spare new set.

I have the factory service/parts manuals, spare filters, carb kits, plugs, Hydro Oil, etc...

It's way bigger than my yard calls for, and I'm _considering _selling it and getting a 33" self propelled push mower


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Cub Cadet 1864 Lawn and Garden | ASHLAND IMPLEMENT ASHLAND, OH


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Then there's these dandys! CUB CADET 1864, Used CUB CADET 1864, CUB CADET 1864 For Sale At TractorHouse.com - Page 1


----------



## TractorLarry

Wow, that's a pretty good retention of value!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Quality will do that! I'm thinking about getting one of those old cubs myself one day.


----------



## TractorLarry

Well, if it ever stops raining around here in Northern VA, I think I'll put the new choke cable in, clean her up, and put her up for sale. She's a monster for a 1/4 acre lot especially when half of it is covered by the house 

If anyone in the area is interested, PM me!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Too far away for me, but toss it in our classifieds section with some pictures!


----------



## Mickey

TractorLarry said:


> Wow, that's a pretty good retention of value!


Tis surprising how well some of the Cub's hold their value. I did a search on my Cub a few days ago and was surprised to see one for sale, same yr, model with same HD mower deck. Asking price $5k, that only a few $ less than I paid. I'm sure that was at the higher end of the price range but suspect a more typ value to be in the $2500-$3000 range.

Think the brand has taken a hit with some models since MTD bought the company. Lower end models made on the MTD production line are not the qlty of the old Cubs but mid and upper lines still being made in old Cub factory are still a qlty machine.


----------

